

Show HN: My transit app TransitTimes+ now supports Christchurch, NZ - qzervaas

Pretty amazing how the city has rebounded since the devastating earthquakes 2 years ago. Although a small system, their offerings for developers are ahead of most cities (real-time estimates, API for ticket balance check)<p>They've only just made this data public and I've added it all to TransitTimes+ on Android and iOS (balance check coming to iOS next week)<p>http://transittimesapp.com
======
ivanaj
Clickable: <http://transittimesapp.com>

